# romex staple gun



## cthermond (Feb 10, 2011)

I've been using the gardener bender staple gun for romex. I'm disappointed in it's performance. It doesn't shoot the staples all the way in and the staples tend to get jammed in the gun. Is there a better staple gun on the market?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Staple gun.










Combined with this










.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Put the staple gun next to the palm nailer as tools most likely to slow you down.. :no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> Put the staple gun next to the palm nailer as tools most likely to slow you down.. :no:


How much you wanna bet the palm nailer is slower?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> How much you wanna bet the palm nailer is slower?


In boxing out a house.. I would even give you odds I am faster with a hammer..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> In boxing out a house.. I would even give you odds I am faster with a hammer..



Let's do this. Winner buys pizza.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I use an Arrow T75 with special staples. No jamming, and I rock n roll all day with it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Let's do this. Winner buys pizza.


For the whole forum.. :thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> For the whole forum.. :thumbup:


Only if they show up and watch.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

B4T said:


> For the whole forum.. :thumbup:


Winner can send me a round table pepperoni with extra cheese...:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Damn..... I'm hungry now.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Damn..... I'm hungry now.


haha.. me too.. But in honor of this thread, im going to taco bell.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Palm nailers are great for putting tack strip on concrete floors. Nail on boxes tho I can usually knock em in with a hit or two I can't see it being worth dragging the extension cord but I would try it if it was cordless.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> haha.. me too.. But in honor of this thread, im going to taco bell.



Go to Subway... Peter would like that. :whistling2:


----------



## cthermond (Feb 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I use an Arrow T75 with special staples. No jamming, and I rock n roll all day with it.


 Do the staples tighten fairly well on the first shot?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

cthermond said:


> Do the staples tighten fairly well on the first shot?



They hold the cable. That's all that's is required. "Tighten" isn't part of the NEC.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

What is a palm nailer???

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> What is a palm nailer???
> ..........



Click here.


----------

